# Hello Everyone



## SeaMck333 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm Sean. I'm new. Seeya in the forums.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

So what you into , got a boat yet! ==Dale


----------



## SeaMck333 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm into cruising, but it may be because I don't have the experience to race, or have had the opportunity. 

I'm looking at boats, and posted something about it. I'm looking for around a 26 or 27 because that what I learned on and it seems a good size to get experience while cruising as a family.


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Sean,

Welcome to the SailNet Forums. Im sure you will get a lot out of them.

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm also into cruising ; So where do you sail from? I'm based out of Ontonagon Michigan, Altho I live in Eagle River,Wisc, It's the closest Big water to me & you got to learn somewhere! So Superior is as good as any --Dale


----------



## SeaMck333 (Dec 5, 2011)

I've already gotten alot from the site! what a great community.

I've been cruising on the Albemarle Sound. Shallow but great wind, hopefully I'll get to Chesapeake Bay and Pamlico Sound next season.

How is Superior?

-Sean


----------



## BoldSailor (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi All,
I've been sailing for a good while, on just about every type of sailing vessel, mostly blue water. Even sailed one upside down for a bit! I don't recommend it....very poor helm response.....
BJ


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Sean

Welcome to the SailNet. There has probably never been a better time to buy a boat.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BoldSailor said:


> Hi All,
> I've been sailing for a good while, on just about every type of sailing vessel, mostly blue water. Even sailed one upside down for a bit! I don't recommend it....very poor helm response.....
> BJ


Bold, I just got your visitor message...

Are really you THAT Bruce from the RTB? If you have a BFS hat and a diaper full of oil, it was me!


----------



## BoldSailor (Dec 5, 2011)

Bingo!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

BoldSailor said:


> Bingo!!


Very cool. Here's a link to the BFS write up I did on that race, complete with pics.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...ed/47351-big-freakin-sails-22.html#post740877

You need to add a couple of BFS stories of your own, my man! Did I see somewhere that you were in the NARC?


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Lake Superior is cold ;Very refreshing when sprayed in your face! The weather is very changeable you need to be on your game. She's not very forgiving so one needs alot of respect-Dale


----------



## SeaMck333 (Dec 5, 2011)

That's the problem with water. If you don't respect me, I don't talk to you, but if you dis water, she drowns you...


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I've sailed the weekends as its the only time I can take : So some of the weather is difficult. The season is short,you really need to be gone for November gales!Looking forward to spring to get learning again. In the mean time got time for changes & modifications.--Dale


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## singlee (Aug 14, 2011)

I am pleased to meet you here.~


----------

